# Anyone have a S3 or HD without sub they want to sell?



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I am looking for a cheap S3 or TiVoHD unit (not Premiere) that does NOT have a lifetime sub. If anyone has one they're looking to sell send me a PM. I'd prefer it to be functional, but I'd consider taking one with a dead hard drive if the price was right.

Dan


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I am looking for a cheap S3 or TiVoHD unit (not Premiere) that does NOT have a lifetime sub. If anyone has one they're looking to sell send me a PM. I'd prefer it to be functional, but I'd consider taking one with a dead hard drive if the price was right.
> 
> Dan


Are you transferring a crypto chip or trying to get in on that $99 lifetime thing?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

You probably already know this, but there are lots of HD tivos on craigslist. Most are over priced, and you would have to be careful not to buy a Series 4 Premiere that has the $20 required yearly subscription. But other than that, I have got good deals on Tivos that way. I don't currently have any HD tivos for sale.
Many of the Tivos on craigslist get relisted and relisted again and again, so I imagine many of the sellers could be talked into a lower price.


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

See my post http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=475306


----------



## Len McRiddles (Dec 21, 2002)

Brand new with wireless adapter $85.00

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/ele/2561796364.html


----------



## bluelinex (Nov 5, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I am looking for a cheap S3 or TiVoHD unit (not Premiere) that does NOT have a lifetime sub. If anyone has one they're looking to sell send me a PM. I'd prefer it to be functional, but I'd consider taking one with a dead hard drive if the price was right.
> 
> Dan


I have a S3 replacement from TIVO never used no lifetime sub on it. I'll let it go for 105$$ you pay for shipping. Just pair the cable cards & you up and runing. Email me if interested.

Frank A
[email protected]


----------

